# Moving to Aberdeen - Potentially



## calgarygeo (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi,

I am hoping your forum can give my family a little feedback regarding Aberdeen and the cost of living. We are looking at relocating to Aberdeen on a local basis. I have been told to expect a base salary of 60 - 75,000 pounds plus car allowance and pension. As this is a local posting we would be responsible for our own housing and private schooling fee's.

Can a three person family live a good lifestyle on this paygrade in Aberdeen. We are moving from a fairly expensive city in Canada but are unsure what to expect for daily living expenses.

Any thoughts or direction would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Jo&Ricky (Jun 19, 2008)

thats a good salary, and don't forget schools are free or private, and the scottish education is second to none, so i wouldn't consider private schooling. Though you would have to pay if your children are younger than 4/5 depending on when their birthdays fall. Houses are a lot cheaper the further north of scotland you go. You may want to investigate tax issues as your salary will attract a fair bit of tax!! Good luck!


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

calgarygeo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am hoping your forum can give my family a little feedback regarding Aberdeen and the cost of living. We are looking at relocating to Aberdeen on a local basis. I have been* told to expect a base salary of 60 - 75,000 pounds *plus car allowance and pension. As this is a local posting we would be responsible for our own housing and private schooling fee's.
> 
> ...



Hi and welcome 

What profession is it your in as on that salary up Scotland you would be a wealthy landowner in no time  you sure thats right ?


----------



## calgarygeo (Jun 12, 2008)

I am a petroleum geologist, looking to move over with a large multinational company. The salary was a gross range supplied by the recruiter and does not include the "extras" such as pension and benefits.

I am concerned about the tax implications, if my research is right the base tax rate would be ~40% plus another 10% for national insurance.

Does that sound right?

Thanks again for all the help, this forum is great.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

calgarygeo said:


> I am a petroleum geologist, looking to move over with a large multinational company. The salary was a gross range supplied by the recruiter and does not include the "extras" such as pension and benefits.
> 
> I am concerned about the tax implications, if my research is right the base tax rate would be ~40% plus another 10% for national insurance.
> 
> ...


Yep sounds right to me .. well you will live very well on your salary , just bring your scarf and wellies as it can get pretty cold up there


----------



## Prinz von Duesseldorf (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi,
almost moved up there myself, but deceided on Manchester...
£ 70k is a good salary in the UK. The average household income over here is about £35 k
I do not know about schools in scottland, but in England most people are very keen on private education. There are some good public schools as well, but you have to live in their area otherwise your kids can't go there. That means that usually around good schools property prices are higher.
In the UK in opposite to the Continent everybody buys property as soon as possible to jump onto the property ladder. That means buy something you can afford, live in it for 2 to 3 years, trust in rising property prices, sell and buy something a bit bigger. At present the property market is a bit shaken by the crisis in the US and prices are going down, although not as bad.
Weather: often dark, often cold, often rainy but other than that: scottland is beautyful


----------



## Jo&Ricky (Jun 19, 2008)

whilst private schools will always have their place, the public schools are fantastic, the more rural you are the smaller the classes, we use to live in aberdeenshire and my daughter was in classes with less than 17 pupils, the teachers are always able to spend time with students, and run study classes after schools for pupils that are struggling. Also the schools are very, very big and the bullying issues, operating zero tolerence!!! It may be "wet dark in winter, but we have just enjoyed a fantastic may with weather that would match the south of england in the peak of summer..... true its not always like that, but it all contributes, to the beautiful and breath taking scenery. Scotland has its bad areas as all countries, but the more rural you are, the more awesome it gets!!


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,
We are even further north than Aberdeen....with your wages you will live very well, it is definitley more expensive to live in the north of Scotland but being in the city believe it or not is cheaper, competative supermarkets etc, unlike us...we're stuck with one !
Jo & Ricky are right in terms of education, Scotland is where the Royal family are educated......but I would opt for private for my kids if I were you.....Aberdeen schools are known to be pretty rough !
My friend moved up to Aberdeen from Glasgow and she actually works in a public school......and rates it as being very rough, so bad the police attend everyday at lunch time !
Good Luck
P.s, welcome to the dreach !


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

I always thought non-fee paying schools in the UK were called "State" schools. Have they changed the name since we left? Public school for me is Eton, Harrow, Rugby etc. although on the American continent State schools are called "Public" schools....................


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

MichelleAlison said:


> I always thought non-fee paying schools in the UK were called "State" schools. Have they changed the name since we left? Public school for me is Eton, Harrow, Rugby etc. although on the American continent State schools are called "Public" schools....................


Yep they are called state schools Michelle , but maybe in Scotland its different .. There again Public or State equates to the same thing i think ..


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi all,
Yes they are referred to as 'public' or government run schools in general everyday terms because they are for ordinary plebs like me ! and are free !
It just keeps it simple......private is for the peeps who can afford to pay !
'State' is not a term we Scots use unless to describe the condition of something....lol !
Sorry if I caused confusion !
Nance


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Wils & Nance said:


> Hi all,
> Yes they are referred to as 'public' or government run schools in general everyday terms because they are for ordinary plebs like me ! and are free !
> It just keeps it simple......private is for the peeps who can afford to pay !
> *'State' is not a term we Scots use unless to describe the condition of something....*lol !
> ...


 Oh i see , so we would use the term "state" to describe Hurricanes Caravan or suchlike  makes sense yep


----------

